# JET BIRDS, LAKE LIVINGSTON



## Deadeyedon (Feb 17, 2011)

Anybody have any hunting reports for Lake Livingston? Heading up there this weekend and was thinking about trying to knock down some Teal. Any in sight is much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

We don't name lakes here on 2cool or anywhere else partner not trying to be rude but the Internet has ruined many a "honey hole" go do some scouting good luck


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

shauntexex said:


> We don't name lakes here on 2cool or anywhere else partner not trying to be rude but the Internet has ruined many a "honey hole" go do some scouting good luck


you know, I know where youre coming from, but this is what I hate about the current 2 cool.. Used to be, someone posted up and received all kinds of helpful feedback, nowadays, anybody post up about anything and they're getting slammed one way or another.

Sheesh, hes wasnt looking for gps coordinates or anything, just a heads up on a lake!!!!!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

shauntexex said:


> We don't name lakes here on 2cool or anywhere else partner not trying to be rude but the Internet has ruined many a "honey hole" go do some scouting good luck


An IQ test should be required before joining this site. You wouldn't have made the cut. You posted nothing positive torward this thread. To the poster, if I hunted and knew anything about areas to hunt I'd let you know in a heartbeat. To all the paranoid 2cool member out there...well I guess you speak for yourselves.

Your avatar speaks for itself....you watch family guy. 

Bad taste, sir


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Deadeyedon said:


> Anybody have any hunting reports for Lake Livingston? Heading up there this weekend and was thinking about trying to knock down some Teal. Any in sight is much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


I was up there but didn't hunt but talked to a couple of hunters while putting my boat out. They said they saw a few but not much luck.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Lake Livingston is a little over 80,000 acres. So just say you cut that in half and stay out of the big water. So 40,00 acres left around the shorelines. Lets cut that in half for huntable areas. So now you have 20,000 acres. But you don't want to run to the other side of the lake to hunt, cuz your just not that mad at the birds. So now your left with 10,000 acres. WOW !!! All I need is 100 yards between myself and the next guy,and I'd be happy.

Hope you get some info on the lake.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

First of all - Family Guy is an excellent source of sophomoric humor and political satire

Second - how do ya'll know he didn't PM the guy and give him some actual advice? He didn't say anything ugly at all.

Sit here and bash the tight lips all you want. You'd have the same reaction on your deer lease if you put in the time ... found a good deer ... snuck in with a stand ... posted something about it or told a buddy ... and then went to the lease and found the deer laying dead with your buddy grinning like a high school kid on prom night playing with his first pair of panties. Or better yet, you get in the blind and realize there's 3 other stands within 100 yards.

I respect you're guys opinions over many others on this board but - Public, private, deer, duck ... loose lips sink ships. And Lake naming has all the etiquette of starting a highfence/croaker/mountain lion/anti-baiting thread. Shaun might have saved him an actual lashing.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What part of the lake are you close to?? I've killed a many a duck in Brushy Creek just off HWY 356 outside Onalaska and across the lake in Palmetto creek...But I don't know how the lake level is now... Jungle is also good as well as Caney Creek further North..Gonna have to go take a look...Let me know how it turns out...Walker


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Call the marinas*

You might call to see if can launch your boat anywhere. Lots of high and dry boat ramps.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Doc82391 said:


> An IQ test should be required before joining this site. You wouldn't have made the cut. You posted nothing positive torward this thread. To the poster, if I hunted and knew anything about areas to hunt I'd let you know in a heartbeat. To all the paranoid 2cool member out there...well I guess you speak for yourselves.
> 
> Your avatar speaks for itself....you watch family guy.
> 
> Bad taste, sir


:headknock And where do you come from?? You just joined this board a whole 9 days ago and you're gonna go around running your mouth?? NOT SMART "SIR"!! Your post didn't exactly bring anything to the table either!!

I am going to have to agree with Shaun on this one!! THERE IS NO ROOM ON THE INTERNET FOR LAKE NAMING!! I understand that we want to share information in the tight 2Cool community but do realize that anyone outside of 2Cool can find posts where people have named lakes and talked too openly about them.

The post would probably get more of a positive reaction if the original poster would have asked people to PM him if they were willing to share information on said lake. That way, any good information he wants will not be in the eye of the entire world...

The Internet truly is ruining public land waterfowl hunting because the sport is growing so fast and there are just too many lazy potlickers out there!

Good luck during the rest of teal season boyz!! I haven't had the chance to go yet...


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> :headknock And where do you come from?? You just joined this board a whole 9 days ago and you're gonna go around running your mouth?? NOT SMART "SIR"!! Your post didn't exactly bring anything to the table either!!
> 
> I am going to have to agree with Shaun on this one!! THERE IS NO ROOM ON THE INTERNET FOR LAKE NAMING!! I understand that we want to share information in the tight 2Cool community but do realize that anyone outside of 2Cool can find posts where people have named lakes and talked too openly about them.
> 
> ...


Oh, jeez, you can count.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont see the harm is someone giving a report IF there are birds on Livingston in general.... But I dont hunt Livingston either... haha

As much as gas is these days, I dont blame someone for trying to get a little report (especially info on water levels, vegetation, and boat ramp closures) before driving a long ways....


But, I have been burnt too many times by folks I even consider friends that I have known for years.... and ruined a handful of life long friendships over duck hunting disputes, so I can see the other side too...


Dont think that it stops here on this website. DU seems to be having a hard time getting legitimate reports out of folks as well... I just had a long discussion with my hunting partner about being approached by DU and giving migration/hunting reports.... I personally think its a bad idea. There is soooo much competition these days already... 

Needless to say, good luck to all and be safe out there. With the lack of water, public hunting is going to be close quarters for sure.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

"The Internet truly is ruining public land waterfowl hunting because the sport is growing so fast and there are just too many lazy potlickers out there!"

That about sums it up...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea 2cool used to be a couple thousand of us spread all over Texas so sharing wasnt to bad... now there are forty plus thousand.. one of my best walk in spots on the coast was ruined from post on here...oh well I found another and didnt post up pics of our Teal limits this year


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> First of all - Family Guy is an excellent source of sophomoric humor and political satire
> 
> Second - how do ya'll know he didn't PM the guy and give him some actual advice? He didn't say anything ugly at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks spec some ppl just don't get it these days. Next time deadeye ask for a pm might save you some trouble. Or you wanna start naming lakes on public Internet forums go for it when Barney sets up 10 min after legal 50 yards away and ruins your hunt well you got what you asked for. I think it's funny how my "group" of 5 or 6 guys keep our mouth shut and shot limits 
every hunt last yr on public land.... Must just be a coincidence :work:


----------



## bigc1286 (Mar 4, 2009)

There is a spot in the middle of the jungle with tons of birds, the problem is you have to have an air boat to go across the grass to get there


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok well very few people seem to be on this thread to help! So here I will help the best I can. The lake is very Low right now I want to say close to 3 feet. Most people hunt up on the north end of the lake but I'm not sure were you can put a boat in up there. One place I have hunted and seen lots of birds in the past is up by the golf course. I don't know much more then that with the lake being so low it's going to be hard to get to some spots. I will post up the GPS to my spots because I'm not an a hole and I want to see people killing ducks and having a good time. Let me know if there is anyother ways I can help.
James


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I bet your first time to post GPS coords. will be your last ... after you find a 290 man kazoo chorus in your hard earned duck blind. Nobodys being an "a hole" ... just telling it like it is. And trust me, the lashings are far less serious here than on other boards.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I bet your first time to post GPS coords. will be your last ... after you find a 290 man kazoo chorus in your hard earned duck blind. Nobodys being an "a hole" ... just telling it like it is. And trust me, the lashings are far less serious here than on other boards.


The kazoo chorus with 17 mojos and a raft of coot decoys!
Ol rubberducky is gonna show up to his spot at 4am only to find 6 other boats already there hulls everywhere and not a duck in sight.... Have fun with that kid


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

why is it cool to post fishing reports then? Guys get pretty specific usually on there.....don't really understand the difference.


----------



## 540chevy (Jun 29, 2011)

Dont know about birds,but Livingston is way low.Was there last weekend in onalaska,had a blast watchn a couple tryn to launch a pontoon boat with their escalade. Thought theyd never get it in the lake!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Ok well very few people seem to be on this thread to help! So here I will help the best I can. The lake is very Low right now I want to say close to 3 feet. Most people hunt up on the north end of the lake but I'm not sure were you can put a boat in up there. One place I have hunted and seen lots of birds in the past is up by the golf course. I don't know much more then that with the lake being so low it's going to be hard to get to some spots. I will post up the GPS to my spots because I'm not an a hole and I want to see people killing ducks and having a good time. Let me know if there is anyother ways I can help.
> James


Come on man... Im not going to bash the OP here because he was simply asking a general body of water (that I dont hunt.... lol), but dude.... your spots are not good if you are giving out the GPS coords... I promise. The only time people do that is if the spot sucks or you never plan on hunting there again, or its rafted divers.

Not giving up exclusive hunting information on public waters is not an "A-hole" move by any means.... the initial responses did come across pretty harsh, but it is a sensitive subject in the waterfowling world. This sport can turn very ugly when the unwritten lines are crossed.

You couldn't pay me to give my GPS coords away and my properties are private. Even private land is in jeopardy now. Had a client that went on a private land hunt last year..... And guess who went and found out who owned the property and offered a bigger check... yep, and theres about a 90 percent chance that he is going to get it. Sad part is that he will shoot it out in a matter of days and totally ruin it... it was a nice place too.

Gonna have to break out the blindfolds again I guess. Its sad, but its part of it I guess. Time to move to Canada... haha


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Come on man... Im not going to bash the OP here because he was simply asking a general body of water (that I dont hunt.... lol), but dude.... your spots are not good if you are giving out the GPS coords... I promise. The only time people do that is if the spot sucks or you never plan on hunting there again, or its rafted divers.
> 
> Not giving up exclusive hunting information on public waters is not an "A-hole" move by any means.... the initial responses did come across pretty harsh, but it is a sensitive subject in the waterfowling world. This sport can turn very ugly when the unwritten lines are crossed.
> 
> ...


Man that's a Shame Justin. I've heard of that exact thing happening before. Very well said couldn't agree more let's try to get in a hunt or 2 this yr. I recently moved down to Corpus for work. Let me know bud


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Man that's a Shame Justin. I've heard of that exact thing happening before. Very well said couldn't agree more let's try to get in a hunt or 2 this yr. I recently moved down to Corpus for work. Let me know bud


It is what it is... .and theres no way to stop it short of hunting by yourself. Bad thing is that it is one of the properties that was holding water. If it is lost, this year is going to suck, because that property is IMPERATIVE in the rotation...

Once on public land years ago, I was up hunting with a buddy and we ran into another friend of mine that was hunting about 40 miles away, but by himself.... So I asked my host if this friend could tag along.... No problem and we had an EXCELLENT hunt... Both guys were very good friends of mine and had been for years, yet they didnt know each other.

The next weekend, I get a call while hunting a different property and all I hear is an angry man on the other end. Apparently, my host showed up to the boat ramp (along with 2 of our mutual friends), and there was the friend that I had invited to hunt with us the wkend prior.... Along with 2.... Yes TWO other boat loads of people (10 people total, whom were all also my buddies).

It was horrible and almost came to blows. It split our group of hunting buddies right down the middle. These were people that we travel all over the state with hunting, and now none of us hardly speak because of it. I try to be friends with both groups, but its not easy.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

To be honest...I would not even try the Jungle, buddy of mine went last wknd, said that there were at least 50 hunters around the area...stupid...what's funny, it's Teal boyz and girlz, Teal???? Ya'll get your fix now, I will take mine later in the season, when the real birds show up!!!

Every Joe will be out on the big water this year, if they can get there. My best advice...try it out, scout it out, and post some pics of your kill. Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> Why is it cool to post fishing reports then? Guys get pretty specific usually on there.....don't really understand the difference.


I've been a member of this board since 11/2007 and I've never seen a single fishing report that had enough information in it to destroy a fishing location.

Within reason, for 1) you can't see fish you have to be able to read the water to find them ... you can see birds; 2) When you cast your line, your rod doesn't ROAR, flaring fish from all the guys within 1000 yards of you; 3) extremely small bodies of water (and large ones too obviously) can support multiple fishing boats ... that doesn't work on waterfowl.

Regarding my item 1) - if a guy says on here "we slammed em in East Matty" and then goes into the bay the next day and finds 4 boats within 1000 yards of his hole - he's still going to catch fish if he knows what he's doing, and ... if the other boats aren't successful ... they'll leave.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

DuckMendenhall said:


> To be honest...I would not even try the Jungle, buddy of mine went last wknd, said that there were at least 50 hunters around the area...stupid...what's funny, it's Teal boyz and girlz, Teal???? Ya'll get your fix now, I will take mine later in the season, when the real birds show up!!!
> 
> Every Joe will be out on the big water this year, if they can get there. My best advice...try it out, scout it out, and post some pics of your kill. Good luck to you sir.


Thats why I dont even usually start until Thanksgiving.... Let everybody get it out of their system and feed the skeeters...

Plus, increased hunting pressure really loads up more remote spots and private land with birds...

Ive hunted enough opening weekends to know that its going to be hot and crowded and you have to wake up ENTIRELY to early to make sure you have a public spot.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> why is it cool to post fishing reports then? Guys get pretty specific usually on there.....don't really understand the difference.


Because there arent really honey holes in fishing saltwater... and you can get away with fishing 100 yards from another boat....

We keep camoed up and super still and quiet and work a mojo in a specific ways and calling is minimal with shots only done within 35 yards.... When Joe Blow shows up and sits in his 18ft boat 100 yards away in a bright green jacket and starts wailing away on a call at every chee chee bird he sees a mile away and starts shooting at migrating geese 120 yards up and his "trained" dog swimming over to your spread and biting your dekes... well, it tends to ruin your trip. Joe Blows hunting tactics effect your success... no matter how good you are.

And yes, that happens.... quite often actually. Its kind of like somebody deer hunting 100 yards from you.... And walking around their stand beating a giant crawfish pot with a boat paddle the whole time they are there.

(Although, I have seen it work in some peoples favor. Last year, opening weekend, we smoked them on Sunday because the other 3 groups that set up just across a flat from us flared every bird away from them... we didnt even have decoys out... we just based our hunt off the other people scaring the birds to us). It was a wierd hunt, but it worked.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

And yes, that happens.... quite often actually. Its kind of like somebody deer hunting 100 yards from you.... And walking around their stand beating a giant crawfish pot with a boat paddle the whole time they are there.



Laughing my arse off!!! The thing is if you have 2 groups that know what they are doing don't sky bust and are courteous to letting the birds work the dekes you can both have a successful hunt. It just doesn't work that way though. Seen it too many times guys get jealous and start shooting at everything 100 yards away.
I remember hunting Livingston opening morning of big duck season in 07'. Couldn't sleep so I got to the spot and set up at 2 am. Had over 5 boats try and pull in on us. It was fun only killed a few but I'm getting to old for that chit.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Because there arent really honey holes in fishing saltwater... and you can get away with fishing 100 yards from another boat....
> 
> We keep camoed up and super still and quiet and work a mojo in a specific ways and calling is minimal with shots only done within 35 yards.... When Joe Blow shows up and sits in his 18ft boat 100 yards away in a bright green jacket and starts wailing away on a call at every chee chee bird he sees a mile away and starts shooting at migrating geese 120 yards up and his "trained" dog swimming over to your spread and biting your dekes... well, it tends to ruin your trip. Joe Blows hunting tactics effect your success... no matter how good you are.
> 
> ...


You had me until the MOJO came up. Learn to hunt without a crutch.

Birds are like fish THEY MOVE! Just because they were here today doesn't mean they will be there tomorrow. Name lakes? who cares and if you do..........get a lease.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Birds will move UNLESS they've got water food and no pressure than sir you would be wrong. A mojo isn't a crutch hunting big bodies of water, the bay they come in handy and Justin and I will agree the GREEN love em...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

They are ducks!! That's it. I don't give a dang if I show up to A spot not my spot I don't own it and there are guys hunting. To bad they are just ducks. There is to much going on in this world for me to be worried about a few ducks some other guy killed in a spot I like to hunt. If you feel like just because you hunt it you got some growing up to do. If you don't want other guys in your spot go buy you some land. What dose it matter if I give someone the GPS to were I hunt it's not like it's mine
James


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> You had me until the MOJO came up. Learn to hunt without a crutch.
> 
> Birds are like fish THEY MOVE! Just because they were here today doesn't mean they will be there tomorrow. Name lakes? who cares and if you do..........get a lease.


90 percent of my hunts are with less than a dozen dekes and a jerk my friend....

None the less, a mojo is hardly a crutch. I have seen mojos hurt a hunt just as much as it helps one... but it is a valuable tool under the right conditions.

With open water, early season, they can be a the ticket.... but I wont run one without a remote and weighted wings, just because you can read birds real quick as to how they are going to react with one.

If a mojo is a crutch, so is jerk string... so is a decoy... and so is a call... they are tools.

Birds dont move unless they have to... if they are undisturbed, they will stay there all year til the water freezes or the food runs out. So actually, no... they arent going to move like fish. Their food source is stationary. It is possible to hunt a population of birds (mind you, I am mainly referring to late season) and never shoot them out. The trick is regulating the pressure that you put on them.... Its not easy, but it can be done. I do it every year. Anyone with a roost pond/lake can do it every year.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> They are ducks!! That's it. I don't give a dang if I show up to A spot not my spot I don't own it and there are guys hunting. To bad they are just ducks. There is to much going on in this world for me to be worried about a few ducks some other guy killed in a spot I like to hunt. If you feel like just because you hunt it you got some growing up to do. If you don't want other guys in your spot go buy you some land. What dose it matter if I give someone the GPS to were I hunt it's not like it's mine
> James


I dont own my girlfriend either, but I don't go around giving her number out....

PS... I find it really hard to believe that if you were actually having good (even decent) hunts in a spot, then you wouldnt be giving up the location...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I dont own my girlfriend either, but I don't go around giving her number out....
> 
> PS... I find it really hard to believe that if you were actually having good (even decent) hunts in a spot, then you wouldnt be giving up the location...


Believe what you want to. I am over this junk of people acting like this. It's just a duck I'm not going to fight or worry about someone killing them. If it wasn't for some old timers showing me some spots and teaching me about them I wouldn't have any luck. From time to time I need help finding ducks and fish. If everyone had this mind set were this is my spot I'm not going to tell you anything about no one would learn. 
If people don't like my mind set to dang bad. I'm here to help anyone that needs it. 
James


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TexSpec said:


> You had me until the MOJO came up. Learn to hunt without a crutch.
> 
> Birds are like fish THEY MOVE! Just because they were here today doesn't mean they will be there tomorrow. Name lakes? Who cares and if you do..........get a lease.


Ummmmmmm. If your logic is that we can all name lakes beacause birds move ... why would I want to restrict myself to a lease?



justinsfa said:


> I dont own my girlfriend either, but I don't go around giving her number out....
> 
> PS... I find it really hard to believe that if you were actually having good (even decent) hunts in a spot, then you wouldnt be giving up the location...


Truer words have never been spoken ...



rubberducky said:


> Believe what you want to. I am over this junk of people acting like this. It's just a duck I'm not going to fight or worry about someone killing them. If it wasn't for some old timers showing me some spots and teaching me about them I wouldn't have any luck ...


So after these oldtimers showed you the ropes ... did you run to your keyboard and tell the world where the world could find the GPS coords. and these "quality birds" your killing? If you're over it and don't get it ... why are you still posting?

This isn't about hording info and not teaching our youth the sport, it's about protecting our reasources from people who abuse them. Or does that mean I've got growing up to do?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The old timers showed me were and how in Sargent Texas. I moved up here took what they had showed me and moved forward. When learning the spots they had showed me it was up to them to tell who they wanted. Just like the spots I have found are up to me to show off. It's nothing but a duck. If anyone wants to go hunting and see my spots here on lake Livingston or down in Sargent just let me know. If you have kids even better nothing makes me happier then seeing some kill ducks no matter how you feel about it.
I understand we all have own ways of doing things and they way we hunt and how and who we tell about the hunt and were we hunted. I seem to be one of the few out there that feels like killing them is fun but letting some els kill them and aren't the joy they get out of is even better. I have taken a few guys from 2cool fishing in Sargent and Livingston and have showed them my best spots for nothing more then the joy of teaching someone something new. Sure they might come back and teach 50 of there friends to but that's part of life. 
James


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If you want to find the teal try the north end of Nighthawk bay in the upper laguna. We SLAYED EM this morning! 2 of us shot 13 teal and 3 mallards and this HUGE snow goose with a black face that made this weird trumpeting sound. Must have been a world record snow goose! We breasted them all out in the blind and had a nice meal. I love early duck season!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to find the teal try the north end of Nighthawk bay in the upper laguna. We SLAYED EM this morning! 2 of us shot 13 teal and 3 mallards and this HUGE snow goose with a black face that made this weird trumpeting sound. Must have been a world record snow goose! We breasted them all out in the blind and had a nice meal. I love early duck season!


started laughing but quickly realized Livingston is in ETx.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> You had me until the MOJO came up. Learn to hunt without a crutch./QUOTE]
> 
> Hahahaha!! Justin kills more birds and better quality birds then 99.9% of the so called duck hunter on this board. Don't try to preach hunting tactics to the guys that are extremely successful at bagging quality limits!
> 
> This whole thread has made me realize how clueless majority of the hunters are on this board. I haven't posted a bird report in two seasons... Last year I averaged 5 birds a person for 34 hunts on public land... Wonder why I don't give away GPS coordinates??


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it 'that time of the month' for some or do you just suck at fishing/hunting? btw your girlfriend already called me, she's alright


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> This whole thread has made me realize how clueless majority of the hunters are on this board. I haven't posted a bird report in two seasons... Last year I averaged 5 birds a person for 34 hunts on public land... Wonder why I don't give away GPS coordinates??


Sooooooo there won't be any lines at the donut store in the morning?



Doc82391 said:


> Is it 'that time of the month' for some or do you just suck at fishing/hunting?


Yeah bro ... we suck something TERRIBLE at shooting duck.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > You had me until the MOJO came up. Learn to hunt without a crutch./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

i doubt he'd take a jackwagon like yourself.....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

oOslikOo said:


> i doubt he'd take a jackwagon like yourself.....


That makes 3 of us!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Doc82391 said:


> Is it 'that time of the month' for some or do you just suck at fishing/hunting? btw your girlfriend already called me, she's alright


Good... When she calls again, can you tell her that she needs to get home and hit these dishes.... your mother left in quite a hurry this morning, but breakfast was a nice touch (I dont know how to enter one of those smiley face things)

It doesn't bother me that you folks give out coordinates.... thats your own prerogative, but it just solidifies the notion that its not a "good" spot.

You couldnt get me to actually go to someones "spot" and hunt regardless... Thats like going fishing and having your buddy cast the rod for you... but hell, you guys may be into that too.

I'm no professional duck killing master... and I am far from figuring out everything that goes on in that little bird brain of theirs (To me, AvianQuest is about as close as you can get to figuring these little jokers out).... but I figure I know enough to get by and be successful in the field. If that entails using a Mojo at times.... then hey, if it works, it works. Im not too GOOD for one by any means. I don't prefer one, but I would be stupid if I didnt use it when its beneficial. The birds will tell you if they like it or not.

TexSpec, I tell you what... I will take you on a hunt... no charge whatsoever. On this hunt, it will be totally up to you whether we use a mojo or not. PM me what would be a good weekend in January (it will have to be a one morning thing, preferably a Sunday morning). I will provide everything except your gun, shells and the gas it takes you to get to the property (it will be about a 200 mile haul). Lodging will be provided as well (there is a cabin on one of the properties). Heck, we might even get Doc's momma to tag along to cook us some breakfast too... haha

Only catch is, that if the birds arent working us, you have to at least let me throw up the mojo and see what happens.....

Anyway, PM me what Sunday would work... You can bring a friend, but no dogs (dont know if you have one, but it cuts out the whole "dog fighting" factor).

Its a nice place with lots of birds, so we can consider this an experiment if you will. Below are some photos from previous trips on said property. (Mojo281 and Spec take better pictures than me, but I am going to catch up to that quality this year)





































****The pic below is the only one I ever used a mojo on out there and it worked like crack cocaine***




























And no... I am not giving out the coordinates.... haha


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Doc, texspec-

Its idiots like you that turned me away from public duck hunting. Bottom line is you respect other hunters and you scout to find birds. I guarantee you if you put in time like Mojo281, JustinSFA, or Shauntexex you might be lucky to kill half their birds......it would also be safe to say when you blow a duck call it sounds like a kazoo


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

TexSpec said:


> Mojo281 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.....I'm sorry I didn't know who I was jacking with! 99.9% maybe you could ask him if I could book a hunt. He can blindfold me so I couldn't tell anyone where we went. I would love to learn hunting strategies from a guy with so much experience.
> ...


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pods its harder with a blackpowder shotgun.....so why not use that?? Because we all use the new technology!! So if mojos are legal why not use them....if im gonna get up at 2am and go duck hunting im gonna give myself the best advantage. "Touch em all...."


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Robert10 said:


> Doc, texspec-
> 
> Its idiots like you that turned me away from public duck hunting. Bottom line is you respect other hunters and you scout to find birds. I guarantee you if you put in time like Mojo281, JustinSFA, or Shauntexex you might be lucky to kill half their birds......*it would also be safe to say when you blow a duck call it sounds like a kazoo*




:rotfl:


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Go on a guided hunt call Capt. Jon!!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Robert10 said:


> Doc, texspec-
> 
> Its idiots like you that turned me away from public duck hunting. Bottom line is you respect other hunters and you scout to find birds. I guarantee you if you put in time like Mojo281, JustinSFA, or Shauntexex you might be lucky to kill half their birds......it would also be safe to say when you blow a duck call it sounds like a kazoo


I remember when I had my first beer too. It's ok we all understand you young guys gotta throw out your chest and let everyone know just how good a hunter ya'll are. It's that 18-30 my ***** bigger than yours syndrome.

First of all I don't hunt public. Never have. So this idiot could not have turned you away from anything. Secondly, respect is earned. I've earned the right to talk **** I just choose not to do it. I will say that I have killed a duck or two in my day.

Thanks for the invite but I doubt with your ego and swollen head there would hardly be room for me in your blind.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Good... When she calls again, can you tell her that she needs to get home and hit these dishes.... your mother left in quite a hurry this morning, but breakfast was a nice touch (I dont know how to enter one of those smiley face things)
> 
> It doesn't bother me that you folks give out coordinates.... thats your own prerogative, but it just solidifies the notion that its not a "good" spot.
> 
> ...


Ummmm, I wanna go...I'll pay!!!


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Justin my lease is just outside of crockett on the trinity, u need to come down this yr I'll get Shaun and Joe to come up
And well put the smack on some green. Btw this is the funniest thread iv ever read


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Tex ... ! I've killed a BUNCH of "duck" too, ya'll are making me blood thirsty ... check out the last haul of "duck" from last year ... !


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> I remember when I had my first beer too. It's ok we all understand you young guys gotta throw out your chest and let everyone know just how good a hunter ya'll are. It's that 18-30 my ***** bigger than yours syndrome.
> 
> First of all I don't hunt public. Never have. So this idiot could not have turned you away from anything. Secondly, respect is earned. I've earned the right to talk **** I just choose not to do it. I will say that I have killed a duck or two in my day.
> 
> Thanks for the invite but I doubt with your ego and swollen head there would hardly be room for me in your blind.


I offer you a free hunt on probably one of the best mallard holes in the state during the awesomest part of the season, let you bring a friend, cover your lodging, on a weekend no-less.... and you tell me my head is fat....


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I offer you a free hunt on probably one of the best mallard holes in the state during the awesomest part of the season, let you bring a friend, cover your lodging, on a weekend no-less.... and you tell me my head is fat....


:rotfl:

also coming from the guy too good to use a mojo....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang Spec.. what did those Coots ever do to you?? Musta took at least a 20 horse to keep up with them.. lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Them teal really worked well this morning. I was using my new Electronic Caller and the birds were just diving in to the dekes. After I told the golfers to F off my pond on the 18th hole, we really slayed em. Shot a ton of albino mallards. We were hidden so well those ducks would come so close almost like they wanted us to feed em. We feed em some lead, that's for sure!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Them teal really worked well this morning. I was using my new Electronic Caller and the birds were just diving in to the dekes. After I told the golfers to F off my pond on the 18th hole, we really slayed em. Shot a ton of albino mallards. We were hidden so well those ducks would come so close almost like they wanted us to feed em. We feed em some lead, that's for sure!


The big bull albino mallards in full plumage have that extra little peice of backstrap hanging over their bills....


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Texspec-

It's the old guys like you that ruin the sport. Y'all are so set in your old school ways that you don't accept people that out work you! And saying "I have a lease I dont hunt public land." Bub, I could lease some rice fields in Katy to and average 1.2 birds a hunt o ya!!! Fact is some of the best duck hunting in the state is on public land. I really could care less if you hunt public or private just be courteous. Last year I was hunting on public land and a man and his 12yr old son came up on me and my buddies about 10min before shooting light and I was being nice and said "hunt with us" those SOB sky blasted every duck and didn't even let us get a shot were so rude. So at your age take a young kid out like my dad did and teach him the correct way to hunt!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Well said robert the ol point on lake Houston sure was good until Barney fife found it and said "ya I hunt out here about 6 days a week" . Plus we all know is more fun to come back to the boat ramp with a strap of birds no one else has. Makes all the scouting, expenses, traveling, getting up early worth while


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Robert10 said:


> Texspec-
> 
> It's the old guys like you that ruin the sport. Y'all are so set in your old school ways that you don't accept people that out work you! And saying "I have a lease I dont hunt public land." Bub, I could lease some rice fields in Katy to and average 1.2 birds a hunt o ya!!! Fact is some of the best duck hunting in the state is on public land. I really could care less if you hunt public or private just be courteous. Last year I was hunting on public land and a man and his 12yr old son came up on me and my buddies about 10min before shooting light and I was being nice and said "hunt with us" those SOB sky blasted every duck and didn't even let us get a shot were so rude. So at your age take a young kid out like my dad did and teach him the correct way to hunt!!


First of all I never said your head was fat.....just swollen. You guys talk to me in 13 years and we'll see if your feelings have changed. I was that guy years ago when limits and tailgate pictures were more important than the "hunt". I hunted over many a mojo in my day. I drove 4 hours one way the Friday before opening day to get the first spinner produced (wonder duck). I used to **** off the "old" dudes I hunted with being brash about how much better I thought I was than them. Then I realized I wasn't making them mad I was the butt of their jokes. It took years for me to figure out why. Lake namers, gps coordinates, limits on the tailgate, mojos and wonder ducks don't mean a hill of beans. Have fun....enjoy your company, take a kid hunting, teach the barnies so that they're not. Helping out the next generation of hunters (including showing them some of "your"spots) is much more satisfying than all that chest beating. 
As far as us old guys being set in our old ways and ruining the sport.....well I got nothing to say to that. I feel sorry you look at things that way. I can assure you I've hunted some of the best locations in Texas, Louisiana and Arkansas. If you knew me, which you don't, you would know how silly your remark about out working me really is. I don't need pictures to prove we kill ducks and I promise it's a few more than 1.2 per man.

By the way we are currently working on a project to make our entire lease handicap accessible. All members are fully capable we just want to start a program of helping out the less fortunate. All hunts will be geared towards kids and those with handicaps. So please don't assume you know what your talking about when you refer to my situation. What have you done? Seems one of you had your chance to help out a couple of barnies but complaining all they did was ruin your hunt is what came out of it. Bet you have a couple of DU stickers on your truck too!!


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pods I heard that....in 13years i want to drink a cold beer and pay people to do the work for me. Like I said duck hunting on public land is a grind and why would you give away your hard work. Anyways I work every year for the handicap deer hunt in burleson co. I saw that kid and his dad and tried to help them out, but they were just rude. I love the reward of tailgate pics and stringers full of ducks, but thats how it should be when you are succesful on public land. Anyways im done arguing, good luck this year....


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

And yes I supported DU, Ive been on the committee for the last two years. That was until DU stiffed my buddies dad outta of 50k for a job he did. Been goin around and around with them for months now....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

shauntexex said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > Hey pro! He said he rarely uses a mojo get over it. If you don't think they can help in certain situations well than your an idiot. Look at a raft of ducks sitting on the water and it looks just like those wings flapping. We all know duck hunting Is 90% being on the "X" weather you think so or not. I mean if ol milkfisher can call em in hail calling on his red plastic kazoo that sounds like a wounded rabid hyena than anybody can kill em. And that's a fact jack
> ...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

As far as the hunting aspect goes. 

There's nothing more rewarding than scouting, finding the birds. Watching them with out disturbing them. Discuss the tactics for the next morning while sitting there watching them buzz around and swimming. Then get in there the next morning,set up. Have them work as planned,and then throw a whack on um! Those are the good ones to remember.

And as far as the pictures go. TAKE THEM ! As many as you can!

I'm only 36,but I wish I would have taken more piks of our hunts with our different buddies. I have a bunch,but still wish I had more. Alot of things change, Nice to look back on those memories.


----------

